# Stihl 064/066 update



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

Thought I would post some pic's of it dirty for all you folks that don't think I run my saws   

A friend of mine asked if I could get ride of a stump a tree service left behind...He did not tell me it was oak and 5 foot 7 at the ground.O and it was a crotch 5 foot tall..Needles to say the 20 inch bar stayed berried all day.........


I have run 9 or 10 tanks in this thing it it has been a hard 10 tanks....I don't baby new saws run them like they are gonna be run their entier life....

































I started off with the 9 pin rim but it keeps throwing the chain and the last time it put burrs on the dl and it would not fit back in the bar....It cuts like crazy with the 9 pin it just wont hold a chain..The stupid plastic name tag broke off first thing too..

It is a bit rich and stalling at idle so it will go back to get re adjusted funny I ran the 038 a little too and it was the same way..

the stump yielded a car hauler full of oak my little truck blew a head gasket or cracked a head on the way home... I just put the hitch on and it was it's first time pulling...

One last thing I have never had a Stihl bar loose that much paint that fast.............


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

What no pics of the stump?


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

forgot the camera...


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> forgot the camera...



it never happen then. heck you could have forgot the saw not the camera! lol stumping not easy.


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok tomorrow I will take a pic of the pile it made....I have to go back and take down  dead tree and clean up some big limbs..When I do I will take the Sony and snap a pic for you....


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

Isn't there some kind of chemical he can put on it to rot it out faster???


----------



## f3cbboy (Mar 31, 2010)

sound sto me like u broke it in just right.  2 strokes need to be beat right off the bat and ridden hard all their lives.  thats why they are made.


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

f3cbboy said:
			
		

> sound sto me like u broke it in just right.  2 strokes need to be beat right off the bat and ridden hard all their lives.  thats why they are made.



That's the same way I feel about them...............


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

O and they say not to bog down a new saw well no matter what I did this thing never bogged down...


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Ok tomorrow I will take a pic of the pile it made....I have to go back and take down  dead tree and clean up some big limbs..When I do I will take the Sony and snap a pic for you....



got to see what you feed the beast. And a 20 in. whats up with that?


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

I have not come across any big wood around here...The biggest stuff is pine and I don't burn pine...I see no need for a foot or two sticking out past the log I am bucking up....


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> I have not come across any big wood around here...The biggest stuff is pine and I don't burn pine...I see no need for a foot or two sticking out past the log I am bucking up....



mid tenn. doesnt have big timber I use a 28in. and still have to cut from both sides..


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

This area has been logged since time began... The bad part is it was not replanted like it should have been ..The forestry dept is doing a good job now but kinda late... All the hardwood is being replaced with pulp wood..

There is a large mill here and always has been. They own most of the land so folks like me can't go after firewood there... Now they are going green so they wont even be leaving the tops....

Hassell & Hughes Lumber Company  http://www.hassellandhughes.com/about.html

they also do pellets..Greenway. http://www.greenwaypellets.com/

I worked for the other brother till I got laid off..  http://www.hugheshardwood.com/index.htm


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> This area has been logged since time began... The bad part is it was not replanted like it should have been ..The forestry dept is doing a good job now but kinda late... All the hardwood is being replaced with pulp wood..
> 
> There is a large mill here and always has been. They own most of the land so folks like me can't go after firewood there... Now they are going green so they wont even be leaving the tops....
> 
> ...



wow sorry to here that! Your up this way I got a few you can run what you bung..


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

The guy that has this stump said if I thought that was big he had one to show me deep in the woods..I gues it is a lot bigger from what he was saying..The good part he said I could cut it down just for fun if I wanted...

So I guess I will be going to look at this thing...

smokinjay

You use .5 or .63 28" bar?????

Been looking at Bailey's they have some deals on .63 bars.......


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> The guy that has this stump said if I thought that was big he had one to show me deep in the woods..I gues it is a lot bigger from what he was saying..The good part he said I could cut it down just for fun if I wanted...
> 
> So I guess I will be going to look at this thing...
> 
> ...



I run .50  28 in. and everytime i put a 20in. on it and think I am going to have a easy day, the first thing that happens is the bar gets switch to the 28in. would like to go with a 32 soon




you should be able to pull a 32in. .63 easy if the price is right


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

32" on the 460????


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> 32" on the 460????



yes sir with no problems the ports are nice and smoth and a 3/4 in. muff mod. its a runner for sure


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> southbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"ports are nice and smoth"

Is this hint to the fact it has been ported???


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

full comp or skip???


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> full comp or skip???



my 28 is full comp when I run a 32. it will be full skip  couple post back is a 44 in oak.. you can see the muff modd

and the bar is barried with full comp


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

[double post


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just trimed the casting defects


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

It is amazing what a simple muffler mod can do..

Even folks with no knowledge of saws can't get over how sweet the 64 sounds...


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> southbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See it is pretty cheap...   http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=CPX+28+SS63&catID;=


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cant see it slowing you down at 28in.


----------



## webie (Mar 31, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> southbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loggie (Mar 31, 2010)

I like the 24" on my 066 have the 32" but it is nose heavy and only use it on wood bigger than 24" It looks like you may not be getting enough bar oil and the heat is making the paint come off the bar faster.The big saws are harder on bars I find. I had a problem with stalling on my saw and the cylinder bolts had worked loose,lucky I did not burn it up.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

loggie said:
			
		

> I like the 24" on my 066 have the 32" but it is nose heavy and only use it on wood bigger than 24" It looks like you may not be getting enough bar oil and the heat is making the paint come off the bar faster.The big saws are harder on bars I find. I had a problem with stalling on my saw and the cylinder bolts had worked loose,lucky I did not burn it up.



the e bars all do that the es will take it much better but a little heavier.


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

I know the bar was getting hot it was covered up all day..The nose of the bar only saw sun when it was time to fuel up...


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> I know the bar was getting hot it was covered up all day..The nose of the bar only saw sun when it was time to fuel up...



I burn the paid off every e bar quick! but there light.


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> southbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

Pic's if the wood from the stump...






















I still have to go back for a dead tree and some limbs.....................


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

chunk it!  bar not long enough?


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

It was 5 foot 7 across and 5 foot 5 tall..Nope the 20" not long enough....


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

Worst part I ended up using some chains my FIL gave me..Now he has been logging for 40 years and they say he can file better then a grinder but not one chain would cut strait....I dropped them off at the shop today will get them back tomorrow..............


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> It was 5 foot 7 across and 5 foot 5 tall..Nope the 20" not long enough....



love it! and little trick on them if you have a chain grinder set your angle to 10 degress if you didnt already know that but it makes
that job a little easier!  wow 66in. tree what kind?


----------



## southbound (Mar 31, 2010)

Oak...Biggest one I ever did see...When they first moved in it was all there and it was massive.....

I need info on WoodlandPro 30RC Chainsaw Chain...The Carlton site does not list 30RC...

http://www.sawchain.com/products/productdescChain.asp?SeriesID=1

Does it have the Bumper link to reduce kickback???

Or is it Ramped depth gauge for reduced kickback????

If this is the stuff you are using a pic or to would be great...

Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Oak...Biggest one I ever did see...When they first moved in it was all there and it was massive.....
> 
> I need info on WoodlandPro 30RC Chainsaw Chain...The Carlton site does not list 30RC...
> 
> ...



30 rc is like stihl 33rs its full chiesl ready to rock....full comp  all around chain its my favorite price and its good chain


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

ripping chain is better with semi chisel it will stay sharp longer. non safety 30scs


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Oak...Biggest one I ever did see...When they first moved in it was all there and it was massive.....
> 
> I need info on WoodlandPro 30RC Chainsaw Chain...The Carlton site does not list 30RC...
> 
> ...



thats cut at 30 degrees to make it a ripping chain you just change the angle to 10 degrees and that chain is the woodland 30rc series and rakers need to be dead on.


----------



## southbound (Apr 1, 2010)

Great thanks for the pic's,,

Now I'm gonna show off some of mt noobness...

Ripping chain better fo noodleing or just better all around???


----------



## smokinj (Apr 1, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Great thanks for the pic's,,
> 
> Now I'm gonna show off some of mt noobness...
> 
> Ripping chain better fo noodleing or just better all around???



better for stumps even in if your cross cutting the grain in the wood is a lot different at ground level. oh lets see the oddels of noddles...


----------



## southbound (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks !  I learned something new...


----------



## smokinj (Apr 1, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Thanks ! I learned something new...



the bigger trees get curly some curlier than others but it can reek havoc on even the biggest saws.


----------



## southbound (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok just got off my butt and ordered a 28" Carlton bar and a 91 dl Carlton chain...

When I called Bailey's the man on the phone kept saying that bar is a steal it's a steal...

We will see.............


----------



## smokinj (Apr 1, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Ok just got off my butt and ordered a 28" Carlton bar and a 91 dl Carlton chain...
> 
> When I called Bailey's the man on the phone kept saying that bar is a steal it's a steal...
> 
> We will see.............



I think you will be happy with it and that beast needs at least a 28in. to be in the zone.  I think the most over rated bar is the gb bars the paint is gone after a tank of gas. And I paid 50.00 fot that 20in. bar.


----------



## southbound (Apr 1, 2010)

Some Carlton bars are GB.. Now who makes GB???I know they just sold out to someone new.....

Aren't the Stihl ES bars GB??? Same tip........


----------



## southbound (Apr 1, 2010)

Any one of these bars with Stihl paint on it would look like the ES bar...


----------



## smokinj (Apr 1, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Some Carlton bars are GB.. Now who makes GB???I know they just sold out to someone new.....
> 
> Aren't the Stihl ES bars GB??? Same tip........



don't know the answer to that one es bars are heavier gauge bars than the gb's... Gb where made in Australia and was bought out by a China company. I thought stihl makes there own bars.


----------



## southbound (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok so I ran to the shop to pick up my chains and have them reset the carb on the 64....

I told him that I ordered a Carlton bar and chain and he bout sh**...I had wondered why they don't have GB or Carlton stuff for sale and I got to find out why...He has a nib GB Titanium bar 20" $39.99. I was told they bought 5 sold 4 and all four came back with bad tips...Then they had trouble with saw chain flying apart is what he said... Just sitting there running and the chain would just fly apart..... One thing I did disagree on was all Carlton bars are GB..I know they are not and I know the one I just bought is not  a GB bar... So did I make a mistake yet again???Only time will tell..............

Now back to the 64 I had trouble before getting the chain to stop at idle,,I did new springs cleaned all that up and he did get the carb set to where it did stop..Not today we reset the carb and it would not stop so I get a how lessen for free at the dealer....He has this thing that if he hands me the tools and I do the work like he tells me there is no charge so of coarse I let him tell me what to do... Today's lesson the oilier worm gear...I pulled apart the saw so we could get at the clutch drum he gave it a spin and said the gear was bad..So off comes the clutch and the gear was hard to turn by hand...Off comes the gear ok I say how much for a new one and he said lets just fix the one you got...So He showed me how the brass (I think) inside the gear had worked up so it got tapped back down then he had me run flat file over it. Once that was done he had me sand the inside a little and we applied grease...On goes the gear then the clutch and a little more grease on the bearing well you know the rest.. I went out to start the saw idle great and the chain was not spinning....

So when it was time to go I asked what I owed and the bill for 3 chains going to the grinder was $9.88 he would not let me pay for his time....O and I got another orange carb screwdriver.Seems every time I go in now I get something to take with me...


----------



## southbound (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is the bar I settled on................ 

https://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=CPT 28 SS50


----------



## smokinj (Apr 1, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Here is the bar I settled on................
> 
> https://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=CPT 28 SS50



Link not showing anything..... and sounds like a great shop to go to!


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

none of my links work here 

Maybe this will help??

28" Carlton Premium Sprocket Tip Bar (28-42-A191-PS)


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes they have turned into a great dealer I just had to give them time..I have lived here for 20 years but I am still considered a outsider even to my wife's family...


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Yes they have turned into a great dealer I just had to give them time..I have lived here for 20 years but I am still considered a outsider even to my wife's family...




you would fit in here with that saw lol....just mounted a old boat wench to my trailer for pulling logs on and should work great for winching down trees. One more rigging tool.


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

sounds sweet

I got about 6 right by the house that would work great on...Coming to tn any time soon????????????


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

As for the saw the 64/66 is bigger then most loggers around here use...Kinda feels funny going into the shop knowing I have the biggest saw there... Then when we get it running everyone says that thing is a monster..

I laugh as I tell them all I do is cut firewood but I do it really fast....


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> sounds sweet
> 
> I got about 6 right by the house that would work great on...Coming to tn any time soon????????????



You find another 66in. oak and I might just take a vacation for that!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> As for the saw the 64/66 is bigger then most loggers around here use...Kinda feels funny going into the shop knowing I have the biggest saw there... Then when we get it running everyone says that thing is a monster..
> 
> I laugh as I tell them all I do is cut firewood but I do it really fast....



around here most of the tree services run the 660 I went with the 460 knowing I was going to modd. it and at that time I felt the 2lbs lighter was a big deal....it runs great but i would rather have a modded 660 36in. bar


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

He said there is something out there even bigger and I can cut it for fun....I was going back to take pic's but Sun is Easter so it will have to wait but I will go look at that tree....


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm still working on that 046 mag dude has in his shed....


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> I'm still working on that 046 mag dude has in his shed....



lol work hard there awesome with a 28in. on them 145000rpm is easy to get they just dont have the bore and stroke for a 36in. bar


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> southbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am!

Turns out to be his wife's brother's saw and he lives in CA. So now I'm after his wife to get a price.. We all are good friends and I'm sure in time it will work out...

In fact we are meeting up on Sat and the only reason I'm going along with the women folk is to work the saw thing......


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

I guess after the 46 I'll need a 84...I found one on the bay listed as a 64 but I guess they found out what it was and killed the listing.....


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol take one for the team that would be one AWESOME saw set...


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> southbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stihl would like the 84 some day...


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

and a 48


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

and a 41


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

maybe a 36


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

This thing they call cad sucks!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> This thing they call cad sucks!



no it dont lol Love it....next one here is 100-120cc and a mill I am starting to collect logs now so when I get a good stock pile the it will be worth it.


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

One more thing I'll have to learn about someday I'm just not ready....I have split some of the most beautiful red oak white oak cherry and  so on to keep the house warm it would make a man wanting timber to mill sick...

And trust me after 10 years grading lumber at the mill I know what I am burning....


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> One more thing I'll have to learn about someday I'm just not ready....I have split some of the most beautiful red oak white oak cherry and so on to keep the house warm it would make a man wanting timber to mill sick...
> 
> And trust me after 10 years grading lumber at the mill I know what I am burning....



I painting the ends should be good for a year off the ground...My dad has a cabinet shop about a mile away.

hes got a 3 phase planner and pointer


----------



## leaddog (Apr 2, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> southbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got two nib Winsor 36in 50ga bars with oragon chain for $170. I put one on my 360 as I want to have a large bar on the few wolf trees I cut. I have to baby it but it's still faster than cutting from both sides.
leaddog


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> southbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really?? the guy that gave me the saw has a small cabinet shop and of course I have spent the last ten years building doors...


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2010)

leaddog said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol a 36in. on a 361 wow...your about 4in. long for my saw


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get some pic of some of my dad work hes been building over 55 years.


----------



## leaddog (Apr 2, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> leaddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought 3 of them on the bay site as I wanted a longer bar for those few times I cut stumps and wolf trees. I've only used it about four times but it has saved time and effort. I wouldn't want to use it very much cause it isn't balanced as it is bar heavy but I can make a cut in one pass instead of two and trying and hit the other side. If I run into something bigger that I have to bury the bar I don't think I'd have enough power then.
leaddog


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2010)

leaddog said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could run run a 36in. with my 460 but not the way I like to run..and most dont run like I do 361 I like the 16in. 460 28in and the 192t has a 14in .43 bar and it might get change out to a 12in. but starting to get use to the reach now.


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> southbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet we are always looking for ideas....................

I have messed around and made a few things over the years..........These were taken in our old place...













These sell real well..





And the sound system for my pc..





I made everything from scrap I found at work....


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes it's a record player lol and a quadraphonic head...


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks good....shepard looks strong and nice gun.


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

One would be surprised how fast one can move a stand like that on the bay....


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

See all those Quake games still sealed in the big box???

I picked them up at the local beer store for $0.99 each...The last one I sold on the bay went for $136 + shipping...Still got a few left....


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Looks good....shepard looks strong and nice gun.



He was a Akita and he left a scare on my wife forehand... I got rid of the dog and now I'm wondering if it was the right choice


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lol only time will tell. did you see leaddogs got 2- 36in. bars bet he needs a holster?


----------



## southbound (Apr 2, 2010)

Nope but I have made holsters for everything else why not a saw??


----------



## smokinj (Jul 27, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Nope but I have made holsters for everything else why not a saw??



Bump need update on the saw?


----------



## southbound (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry...

I have split the case and replaced the bad gasket..Again the bearings were fine it was the case gasket that let go..I thought $60+ for bearings was a little much to pay to replace a $6 gasket..Anyway I had the shop retune the carb last Sat. and now shes running like a top....To seat the new bearings I put the bearing in the freezer and baked the case half at 200 for one hour...With the right sized socket they went right in...

I also had to drop off my 038 to get a carb kit installed...

$9 for the kit and $15 to install..I had to let them do it and save myself the trouble.....


----------



## smokinj (Jul 28, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Sorry...
> 
> I have split the case and replaced the bad gasket..Again the bearings were fine it was the case gasket that let go..I thought $60+ for bearings was a little much to pay to replace a $6 gasket..Anyway I had the shop retune the carb last Sat. and now shes running like a top....To seat the new bearings I put the bearing in the freezer and baked the case half at 200 for one hour...With the right sized socket they went right in...
> 
> ...



Sweet Now we need a video on this thing. I hear that suppose to be a hot saw!


----------



## southbound (Jul 29, 2010)

these are old..

http://www.dropshots.com/southbound#date/2010-03-14/14:24:00

http://www.dropshots.com/southbound#date/2010-03-14/14:25:38


----------



## smokinj (Jul 29, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> these are old..
> 
> http://www.dropshots.com/southbound#date/2010-03-14/14:24:00
> 
> http://www.dropshots.com/southbound#date/2010-03-14/14:25:38



How it fill after the new bearings?


----------



## southbound (Jul 30, 2010)

The same....Just no white smoke...


----------



## smokinj (Jul 30, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> The same....Just no white smoke...



Awww Sweet still like it better than that 441 you been running?


----------



## southbound (Jul 30, 2010)

It's a 440 mag and yes i do....


----------



## smokinj (Jul 30, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> It's a 440 mag and yes i do....


Hows work going?


----------



## southbound (Jul 30, 2010)

rough for sure...I'm to old and it is to hot lol...

We killed two big copper heads yesterday..We seem to avg 3 a week... I like it when we walk into a hardwood haler and we get to cut timber but most the time it is what we call danger bushes...


----------



## southbound (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok let me elaborate a little..I was called in to cut danger trees but they are few and far between so most my time is with the hand cutters clearing anything that the bush hog can't get to.The bush hog goes just about anywhere so the stuff we do is usually strait up.One day we were talking about the fact that there just is not enough of the danger trees and someone said there are plenty of danger bushes for us to cut and the term stuck.  It's one of those you had to be there type thing I guess but now when ever someone new comes along we warn them about those killer danger bushes....

On a side note danger trees are any tree that endanger the power line..Most are not a big deal but when you come up on one that can hit the line we have to do what ever it take to make sure it doesn't..Folks may or may not know this but all we have to do is get a tree to fall with in 3 foot of the line and it will arch and run the power to the ground..It will also burn all the leaves off and zap you if you get to close..now on the big 500 lines you your self will hold a charge till to touch a truck or the tractor and so on.. You know like start to sweat a little and pick up your saw and you get zapped and not a little zap either it does hurt..Waiting for it to stop my heart one day....

Yesterday one crew was out in a bucket truck removing some trees 80+ feet in the air in a thunder storm wind blowing and so on...Just glad it was not me


----------



## smokinj (Jul 30, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Ok let me elaborate a little..I was called in to cut danger trees but they are few and far between so most my time is with the hand cutters clearing anything that the bush hog can't get to.The bush hog goes just about anywhere so the stuff we do is usually strait up.One day we were talking about the fact that there just is not enough of the danger trees and someone said there are plenty of danger bushes for us to cut and the term stuck. It's one of those you had to be there type thing I guess but now when ever someone new comes along we warn them about those killer danger bushes....
> 
> On a side note danger trees are any tree that endanger the power line..Most are not a big deal but when you come up on one that can hit the line we have to do what ever it take to make sure it doesn't..Folks may or may not know this but all we have to do is get a tree to fall with in 3 foot of the line and it will arch and run the power to the ground..It will also burn all the leaves off and zap you if you get to close..now on the big 500 lines you your self will hold a charge till to touch a truck or the tractor and so on.. You know like start to sweat a little and pick up your saw and you get zapped and not a little zap either it does hurt..Waiting for it to stop my heart one day....
> 
> Yesterday one crew was out in a bucket truck removing some trees 80+ feet in the air in a thunder storm wind blowing and so on...Just glad it was not me



Next you will be spiking- up!


----------



## southbound (Jul 30, 2010)

nope they wont let us.. we talked about this yesterday and they don't have climbers insurance...they figure all we need is the bucket trucks.....


----------



## smokinj (Jul 30, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> nope they wont let us.. we talked about this yesterday and they don't have climbers insurance...they figure all we need is the bucket trucks.....



yep climbing is a whole new insurance policy!


----------



## southbound (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok so it failed and I have not had time to look into it yet...Just that all the bar oil leaked out all over the shelf it was sitting on....

Any one with a husky to trade??????sorry just kidding I could never do that....


----------

